# Nodakoutdoors History



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Just a question for those of you who have been on this site for awhile. What do you think the longest topic is in Nodakoutdoors history? I just wanted to see who knows.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am going to guess it would be the snow goose migration reports, if they count...

A few long threads have been around... I am sure Huey will know.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

"I shoot fawns".....That one has been around for awhile!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I would have to guess the .223 for deer in the Deer hunting forum but thats just a guess


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

definatley the Nodak quit chew thred.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My favorite longest running is either sdhandgunner's homemade ecaller, but then again RangerCompacts pics of her posing on her boyfriends crotchrocket and/or her Valentine's Day post are up there also !!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

LINK?????


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

yah i too would like a link to the homemade e-caller, if possible. thanks!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

From Jan 07, 2006 - http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20626
And I will apologize ahead of time to the waterfowlers; this was designed for predator hunting, but it may give you ideas for your own projects.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

part of the link did not highlight "ht" This will work http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=20626


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

thanks for the link!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

NAHHH I was talkin the pics!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

hunt4P&Y
I'm searching, all the pic's from her posts are gone. But I know the pic's have been posted since, I just can not remember or find the subject they were posted on. I will keep trying.....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Not a huge deal, I can't believe I missed this! Humm must have been at a time I wasn't on here much. Who knows!!

Thanks man!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Found it !!! This was '06 I believe?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Umm who is this? Man I can't wait to get on my bike! It is like taking candy from a baby!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That is/was Ranger Compact; a previous member. I think she was Jiffy and Sotaman's love interest !!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Windowlicker? Sotaman? You guys "with" her? I swear I have seen that bike around. Who's is it?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I heard she had signed back on to NodakOutdoors recently as Nodaknorske or something like that, and is gone again from NodakOutdoors; she would be about 20 years old now. Anyways I also hear she married a military guy, is stationed in Oceanside, CA, has a baby now and her hubby is over in Iraq.

And the answer to your next question is "no", I am not stalking her !!! Ask Leo about her, I am sure he recalls her. She was a $hit stirrer, which also reminds me of the days of Militant Tiger; if you remember his antics?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HAHA well I guess I am to late. I am not even going to say anything else about her. Dude in Iraq :beer:

Hope she is being good while he is gone!


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

Ranger Compact.......................

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=48383

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahh yes, I remember. looks alittle different there.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Jiffys love intrest I am sure. Me oh no not me. Not a bad person young ya stirred it up a little. But all in all not a bad person. So Mossy next time bit your tonge.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Sota, so did you like it when she called you "Daddy"?

dd:

Ya gotta have at lest 15 years on her... :laugh:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Windowlicker? Sotaman? You guys "with" her? I swear I have seen that bike around. Who's is it?


haha I have too. About 10 times a day during the summer. It's a stock bike turd. :eyeroll: Stretching for that one lol.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

PY, that just shows you post way to muh each day. Most pp that would see that you have 3000 posts would think you may know a little history of the site :roll: but you dont even know who RC is????? There have been threads about her since she got the boot!!! Her new UID is GBhuntress.... And you call yourself a Baller :wink:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope I dont have 15 on her. I am not even thirty yet.. She was a trip.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

USSapper said:


> Her new UID is GBhuntress.... And you call yourself a Baller :wink:


Ranger compact is NOT GBhuntress, i can tell ya that right now!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sota
Is this convo bringing back good old memories for ya !!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the training wheels on the bike!  Yea that is definently not GBHuntress


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope Mossy


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

averyghg said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > Her new UID is GBhuntress.... And you call yourself a Baller :wink:
> ...


Hey DW (figure that one out)----- PY was suppose to figure that one out


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Avery......Nodak_Norsk!!!! Nodak Norsk!!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

sotaman said:


> I hope I dont have 15 on her. I am not even thirty yet.. She was a trip.


You know what the official rule is on that right?

It is your age divided by 2... then add 7... which equals the youngest age you are allowed

So if you are 28, that means 28/2=14... 14+7= 21

So as a 28 year old, it is very wierd to date a 20 year old, but 21 is fine.

You might just squeeze that in Sota


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

R y a n
I like your logic. My wife is 12 years younger than me but using yuur equation it looks like she is just getting too old for me !!!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

USSapper said:


> PY, that just shows you post way to muh each day. Most pp that would see that you have 3000 posts would think you may know a little history of the site :roll: but you dont even know who RC is????? There have been threads about her since she got the boot!!! Her new UID is GBhuntress.... And you call yourself a Baller :wink:


He actually won Unofficial Post Whore of the Year for 2007 and already has 2008 locked up. Last time I checked about 3 months ago he was at 800 now it's almost 3k. :eyeroll: Someone doesn't have cable.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Come on GBhuntress is way better looking! I know these things! I knew her name, just didn't know there was pics of her on a bike!

Yep I am addicted!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

sotaman said:


> I hope I dont have 15 on her. I am not even thirty yet.. She was a trip.


Wow, all that grey, I figured you had at least 15years on her.

Better start using the grecian forumula...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> R y a n
> I like your logic. My wife is 12 years younger than me but using yuur equation it looks like she is just getting too old for me !!!


:lol:

It isn't my logic... I copied it from the vast interweb! 

There are lots of places on the information superhighway that talk about this formula...

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.p ... age+plus+7

But I'm pretty sure it was first described on the best site on the net ...XKCD http://www.xkcd.com










:beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I havent had hair in five years because i shave it off I got no gray.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

MossyMO said:


> Found it !!! This was '06 I believe?


Mossy like you had to look...


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

That's what I was thinking, why didn't he just copy the link that he has under favorites?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

RC and militanttiger... man P&Y you dont remember them and you have almost 3k posts? I'm pretty sure RC cried herself to sleep on numerous occasions because of comments on nodak. Didn't she have "the guys on nodak" listed as her heros on myspace or something :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ohh We are talking about the girl on the bike? Here I thought we were talking about the bike! :lol:


----------

